# Experience with PoodlesGlow or Enchantment Poodles in Canada?



## jphil77 (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ve been researching a lot and talking to some breeders around the Ottawa region for a miniature poodle.. But when it comes to actually finalize I get over nervous and feel like I need to go back and do more research. This will be our first dog and we’re as excited as we are nervous.

So I’m writing here in the hopes that maybe some of you have experience with the breeders mentioned above either directly or indirectly. From my research they both seem like great responsible breeders but any sort of first or second hand experience would be super valuable to hear.

As this will be my first dog I’m also curious about whether I’m paying the right amount. Is 2500-3000CAD the normal range for miniatures? I don’t mind paying a high price for the right healthy dog from a responsible breeder. But I have no reference point to know if something is considered low mid or high. At what point is it too cheap I should be avoiding it or at what point is it too expensive that maybe I’m being ripped off due to my lack of knowledge of a price range? Please don’t feel like I’m shopping for a good deal. I’m really not. Im just looking for a baseline to understand what to expect.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

All good questions. You are right to look for a certain price range. Oddly, both low prices and high prices can be indicative of irresponsible breeders. I don't know about Canadian prices specifically, but if I do a simple conversion from US $ to CAD then I would expect 2500-4000 CAD. With the best titled lines being in the upper half of that. In the US, above that price makes me start to raise eyebrows. 

Give us a little time to look into these breeders and I'm sure you'll get thorough analysis. In the meantime, I would suggest perusal of the vipoodle.org website. They have excellent info on how to evaluate breeders. Also the 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩 thread has some excellent info as well.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I have no experience with those two breeders. Spoos from good breeders in Ontario are usually 2000-2500, and I imagine that minis, with their smaller litter size may very well be more. So ballpark price sounds about right. I know both breeders are breeders I looked into and thought sounded good when I was considering mini vs standard. 

Have you checked out the Ottawa Valley Poodle Club?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

All I can say is that the Enchantment Poodles website gave me serious puppy fever! I hope you'll share your puppy journey with us.


----------



## jphil77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Give us a little time to look into these breeders and I'm sure you'll get thorough analysis. In the meantime, I would suggest perusal of the vipoodle.org website.


This is a great resource. I love the little questionnaire they have for asking breeders. Thank you for sharing these.



For Want of Poodle said:


> I know both breeders are breeders I looked into and thought sounded good when I was considering mini vs standard.
> 
> Have you checked out the Ottawa Valley Poodle Club?


I did in fact check out the poodle club of canada and found some breeder names from there. It’s reassuring to know these came up in your research as well and that you thought they were potentially good breeders to choose from. Who did you end up going with if I may ask? Do you have any recommendations from the rest of Ontario?



PeggyTheParti said:


> All I can say is that the Enchantment Poodles website gave me serious puppy fever! I hope you'll share your puppy journey with us.


haha. I’ve caught the disease too! I can’t wait to share everything too. But I’m forcing myself to be slow and patient with this process.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jphil77 said:


> haha. I’ve caught the disease too! I can’t wait to share everything too. But I’m forcing myself to be slow and patient with this process.


That's so important. We'll be here to give you your daily dose of poodles in the meantime.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Ok I have had some time to look through the websites and will give my impressions.

Glow seems like a top quality breeder. When I look at their pedigree I see lots of dogs from very high quality breeders. They seem to put a lot of effort into raising well socialized puppies. They do have a lot of dogs listed, but it seems many of these don't live with them and are co-owned or fostered. So the number they care for seems manageable. It I seems that many of their dogs are trained in agility which is cool. I do see two things of minor concern, but I would not say they are red flags. 

First, I think I see seven litters for 2020 which seems like kind of a high number but also if they are spaced out well it's manageable. And possibly some are cared for by co-owners. Also these are minis which typically have smaller litters so it is not the same as seven litters of standards. Still just seeing the list makes me feel tired!

Second, is their record keeping for health testing seems lacking. But the wording on the website makes me think they probably have completed the testing and just haven't displayed it on the website or on OFA. Some of the dogs are really thoroughly tested with results uploaded to OFA. Others have only hips and patellas. Others don't even show up when I search. This is not overly concerning given the impression from the website, but I would definitely ask for documentation of health tests for any dogs that have not had their CHIC recommended tests uploaded to OFA.

Lastly, I don't see a link to the actual puppy contract but it sounds fairly usual for good breeders based on what they say. They do say they require spay&neuter but only after completion of growth which I find reasonable.

Side note: I'm incredibly amazed by their side business selling dog clothes & underwear! Love it.

On to Enchantment Poodles...

Enchantment _seems _like a good breeder based on the limited information available on their website, but they don't have enough details for me to really investigate.

My efforts included looking for their dogs on OFA... nothing. Though they talk about health testing on their website so probably they're just not using OFA.
I noticed their website doesn't seem updated much lately, so I went to their facebook. They are certainly more active on facebook. Looks like their dogs do well in conformation. Unfortunately I can't really give much of a review. You'll have to ask for details from them. Specifically I would want to examine requirements on their health guarantee as they mention a diet requirement. Also I would want to see expectations for spay&neuter. And of course health testing documentation. They give little info on how the pups are raised as well, though the little they do say seems fine. Possibly I'd get more info if I keep looking through old facebook posts but my internet has been too poor for that lately.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Raindrops said:


> Ok I have had some time to look through the websites and will give my impressions. Glow seems like a top quality breeder. When I look at their pedigree I see lots of dogs from very high quality breeders... *Side note: I'm incredibly amazed by their side business selling dog clothes & underwear! Love it.*


Nice assessment of both breeders, and Poodles Glow has a sense of humor. I burst out laughing when I saw her custom made dominatrix period panties with matching booties! 😂


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

jphil77 said:


> I did in fact check out the poodle club of canada and found some breeder names from there. It’s reassuring to know these came up in your research as well and that you thought they were potentially good breeders to choose from. Who did you end up going with if I may ask? Do you have any recommendations from the rest of Ontario?


I ended up deciding to get a standard as they fit my life better so didnt do much further mini research 

I highly recommend Rose n poos' thread, the Ontario section should have a few more breeders.








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com




I found when I looked that the Ottawa Valley Poodle club, Ontario Poodle club, and Canadian poodle club all seem to have a few different breeders - no idea why, maybe there is politics going on.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm impressed by this: Note: We DO NOT breed or support and condone the breeding of poodle crosses so if you are looking for a poodle cross, please DO NOT contact us. A “Goldendoodle, Labradoodle, Shih-poo, and such are not breeds, they are mutts, mixed breeds. Please do not be fooled by these so called breeders that tell you they are a “new breed” and be taken for quite an unrealistic amount of money.


----------



## jphil77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Ok I have had some time to look through the websites and will give my impressions.


Okay wow..This is amazing! Thank you for taking the time to look into them in depth.. I really appreciate it. Its great to have another perspective. I'm also just really impressed by the amount of extra information youve been able to extract from the same pages ive been looking at  Gives me a better idea of all the little things i should be paying close attention to. I've learned a few things. Thank you for that. 



Vita said:


> Nice assessment of both breeders, and Poodles Glow has a sense of humor.


I did not see this before.. but it is hilarios. 



For Want of Poodle said:


> I highly recommend Rose n poos' thread, the Ontario section should have a few more breeders.


This was my first source along with the list on CKC and Ottawa valley poodle club. Theyre really great to have. I guess i understand they cant really endorse one over the other if theyre all members and such... which is why im finding this platform amazing where i can ask people opinions and feedback. Its great to have someone look over the breeders I've shortlisted to make sure I havent missed anything obvious and such. I'm lovin it here so far. Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## jphil77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I would definitely ask for documentation of health tests for any dogs that have not had their CHIC recommended tests uploaded to OFA


This might be a silly question but is CHIC primarily a US thing or is it used as a common standard for testing across breeders in both US and Canada?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

jphil77 said:


> This might be a silly question but is CHIC primarily a US thing or is it used as a common standard for testing across breeders in both US and Canada?


I don't think it's specific to the U.S. but I don't know if there is a difference in use of the OFA registry by U.S. vs Canadian breeders. I know Arreau definitely uses it and has most dogs CHIC certified (she's a member here) and she's in Canada. CHIC is simply a shorthand way of telling if they've completed the minimal recommended tests for the given breed. Usually breeders will include additional tests that aren't CHIC required, especially genetic tests. The requirements for CHIC are set by the breed parent clubs but I do not know if that includes clubs from Canada. However, I looked at the Poodle Club of Canada site on health info and they link to OFA and Optigen and the Poodle Health Registry... which are the same things used in the U.S. so I don't think it's different.


----------



## jphil77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Sadly I haven’t had a lot of luck with successful communication with my original choice of breeders. It’s really unfortunate cos I actually really liked them.  I’m not gonna force them or be a pest. I know I need to move on. 

This has forced me to look around some more this time and I came across this breeder who in theory looks great. Her website is not functional but she’s pretty active and regular on her Facebook page. They’re called Poodle Puddle from Ontario. The about page on her Facebook has some details. But I was wondering if I could maybe borrow another set of eyes to see if there were anyobvious red flags I’m missing here?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

jphil77 said:


> Sadly I haven’t had a lot of luck with successful communication with my original choice of breeders. It’s really unfortunate cos I actually really liked them.  I’m not gonna force them or be a pest. I know I need to move on.
> 
> This has forced me to look around some more this time and I came across this breeder who in theory looks great. Her website is not functional but she’s pretty active and regular on her Facebook page. They’re called Poodle Puddle from Ontario. The about page on her Facebook has some details. But I was wondering if I could maybe borrow another set of eyes to see if there were anyobvious red flags I’m missing here?


Sorry you're having a tough time getting in contact with the other breeders. I wouldn't give up hope. Sometimes they are very busy and put off replying until they have time to answer questions.

I looked into Poodle Puddle... and again I will try my best here but this one is testing the limits of my researching abilities.

So Poodle Puddle seems to not be their kennel name. I believe they go by the kennel name Honey Bear. They don't refer to their dogs by their registered name and it seems that many of the registered names don't sync up with their call names so I am having a tough time looking for some of the info. They don't seem to have a dedicated website which significantly hinders the review I can do.

Health testing is a potential concern. They do seem to have many (or all?) of their dogs tested for hips, elbows, patellas, and legg-calve-perthes. What I'm not seeing is a genetic test for progressive retinal atrophy or an eye exam. Both of these are CHIC required so I would at least like to see them completed for the majority of dogs. Just because they aren't on OFA doesn't mean they haven't been completed. But it's something you'd want to consult the breeder about.

Here's the OFA results for all of the dogs their kennel has produced that are in the OFA database


https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?num=&registrar=&btnSearch=Begin+Search&namecontains=N&part=Honey+Bear&namecontains=N&breed%5B%5D=PO+&variety%5B%5D=&sex=&country=&birthday_start_month=&birthday_start_year=&birthday_end_month=&birthday_end_year=&birthday=&rptdte_start_month=&rptdte_start_year=&rptdte_end_month=&rptdte_end_year=&rptdte=



Another thing that the OFA list makes me want to know is about the size designations on their poodles. Some on OFA are listed as miniatures, some just as "poodle" and a couple as toys. I do not know if they breed both toys and miniatures or if they are doing inter variety breedings. Inter variety breedings are not ideal for reasons that could be discussed. But I'm not saying that's the case... I don't know and can't tell.

They do seem to show some of their dogs in conformation. That is a good thing.

I would want to know more info on their puppy contract and how puppies are raised and how they are paired with owners. They seem to do a lot of unusual color breedings, and with these breedings I often see pups paired with owners based solely on sex and color rather than temperament which is ideal. So it may be something you want to question about if temperament is your top priority.

It's late so I'm calling a halt to my googling. My general viewpoint on this breeder is moderately positive but guarded given the lack of information.


----------



## jphil77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I looked into Poodle Puddle... and again I will try my best here but this one is testing the limits of my researching abilities.


wow I cannot thank you enough. I was also struggling to find relevant info about them as they were not listed on the CKC website or other poodle clubs i looked at even though on their page its mentioned about their affiliations with those.. and with no website they sure arent making it easy for people to find them.. But the reviews i see on fb looks great but im always cautious about those without verifying in some other way as well. Health is definitely the top concern for me cos if im getting a dog I'd want them to outlive me if they can.  

Also i dont know if its a Canadian thing or not. But almost every dog ive looked up on OFA (from different breeders) so far only have 1 or 2 tests mentioned in there.. 3 if im lucky. Usually just Hips and Patellas.. and thats it. Not sure why this is commonly the case.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

jphil77 said:


> wow I cannot thank you enough. I was also struggling to find relevant info about them as they were not listed on the CKC website or other poodle clubs i looked at even though on their page its mentioned about their affiliations with those.. and with no website they sure arent making it easy for people to find them.. But the reviews i see on fb looks great but im always cautious about those without verifying in some other way as well. Health is definitely the top concern for me cos if im getting a dog I'd want them to outlive me if they can.
> 
> Also i dont know if its a Canadian thing or not. But almost every dog ive looked up on OFA (from different breeders) so far only have 1 or 2 tests mentioned in there.. 3 if im lucky. Usually just Hips and Patellas.. and thats it. Not sure why this is commonly the case.


It could be a Canadian thing. I have no idea. You may be able to ask the Canadian poodle club about it. I know the U.S. tends to lead in health testing but I thought Canada was similar.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good sleuthing! I found the Honey Bears Sunshine of Ur Luv reference on the FB page. That kennel name does get hits on OFA. 

Is this the website you found?





The Poodle Puddle







www.freewebs.com





Debbie/Deborah Hoskin seems to be the breeder's name connected to Poodle Puddle. 
I also found this listing which just grazes on the health guarantee and no idea why it does on that site.








The Poodle Puddle | Pet Services | Pet Breeder | Canada | caListing.net


Passionate poodle fancier. Breeding for exceptional health, beauty and intelligent phantoms, parti and red poodles in Belleville…




www.calisting.net





*About and Description*

Passionate poodle fancier. Breeding for exceptional beauty, health and intelligent parti, phantoms and red poodles in Belleville Ontario. Puppies have a 3 year genetic health guarantee from health tested parents. 

There's also this from the CKC breeder referral pdf list


http://www.poodleclubcanada.club/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/PCC2020Breeders.pdf



Hoskin, Deborah thepoodlepuddle.com [email protected]


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Good sleuthing! I found the Honey Bears Sunshine of Ur Luv reference on the FB page. That kennel name does get hits on OFA.
> 
> Is this the website you found?
> 
> ...


I don't know how you found that website! I looked all over for one. The one linked on the Poodle Puddle facebook page came up blank. That should be very helpful as it looks like there's at least a bit more info. They do mention PRA testing and eyes for some of the poodles on that site, which is very good to see.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Once I start finding small bits of info I toss it into the search title. Adding her name didn't get it but this phrase did:
" poodle puddle ontario honey bear's"

I was happy to see eye testing mention, too, as well as a few registered names to match other info to.


----------



## jphil77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I don't know how you found that website! I looked all over for one. The one linked on the Poodle Puddle facebook page came up blank. That should be very helpful as it looks like there's at least a bit more info.





Rose n Poos said:


> Once I start finding small bits of info I toss it into the search title.


This is all Black magic to me. I would’ve never found all of this info without your help (And I thought my google-fu was strong). Thank you so much!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

jphil77 said:


> This is all Black magic to me. I would’ve never found all of this info without your help (And I thought my google-fu was strong). Thank you so much!


It's all practice and learning to pick up on dog breeder lingo. I wasn't near as good when I was trying to research breeders for my dog. I think Rose n Poos is the master haha.


----------



## Foramini (Mar 7, 2016)

Raindrops said:


> Ok I have had some time to look through the websites and will give my impressions.
> 
> Glow seems like a top quality breeder. When I look at their pedigree I see lots of dogs from very high quality breeders. They seem to put a lot of effort into raising well socialized puppies. They do have a lot of dogs listed, but it seems many of these don't live with them and are co-owned or fostered. So the number they care for seems manageable. It I seems that many of their dogs are trained in agility which is cool. I do see two things of minor concern, but I would not say they are red flags.
> 
> ...


Hi. I have a Red Miniature from Glow Poodles. She turned a year this June. I also have a Red Miniature from another breeder from B.C. BOTH dogs are lovely, BUT my Glow girl has been so much healthier than my other dog, she has an iron constitution. She is intelligent, and was well socialized. Glow is very selective as to who can have one of their dogs - I felt like I was being vetted for a human baby! I am glad that they are dedicated to placing dogs in the best home for the dog and owner. Glow co owns dogs so that each dog gets a normal life with best of care. She does not keep all the dogs in her home. My pup was actually born in Ottawa, and the Dam's owner sent me photos of my pup from day ONE ! I was also given photos of all the litter and videos to see them playing. I had a kennel delivered to the house so that the mother and pup could spend time in it together and it got her mother's smell on it so that when she was flown to me it would help her not be so anxious!
I have had a lot of support too from the breeder since getting my pup, and she even helps me with issues around the first poodle I had (the breeder I got her from is no longer breeding, and was not very helpful). 




  








Sorella WITH Pekoe Day 1 .1 August 13 2019




__
Foramini


__
Aug 29, 2019








These are my girls - the older one came from BC and the younger one came from GLOW. I hope this helps assure you that GLOW is a wonderful breeder.


----------



## Foramini (Mar 7, 2016)

Foramini said:


> Hi. I have a Red Miniature from Glow Poodles. She turned a year this June. I also have a Red Miniature from another breeder from B.C. BOTH dogs are lovely, BUT my Glow girl has been so much healthier than my other dog, she has an iron constitution. She is intelligent, and was well socialized. Glow is very selective as to who can have one of their dogs - I felt like I was being vetted for a human baby! I am glad that they are dedicated to placing dogs in the best home for the dog and owner. Glow co owns dogs so that each dog gets a normal life with best of care. She does not keep all the dogs in her home. My pup was actually born in Ottawa, and the Dam's owner sent me photos of my pup from day ONE ! I was also given photos of all the litter and videos to see them playing. I had a kennel delivered to the house so that the mother and pup could spend time in it together and it got her mother's smell on it so that when she was flown to me it would help her not be so anxious!
> I have had a lot of support too from the breeder since getting my pup, and she even helps me with issues around the first poodle I had (the breeder I got her from is no longer breeding, and was not very helpful).
> 
> 
> ...


I also think Leeanns Poodles from Prince Edward Island is a very good breeder, and I would have had one of her pups, but at the time I was looking she could NOT fly the pups direct from P.E.I.to me - so it was not acceptable to ship a pup. Some of her dogs have gone to Westminster Shows. She is also very selective and does health testing.
She has also been breeding for a long long time.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Foramini said:


> Hi. I have a Red Miniature from Glow Poodles. She turned a year this June. I also have a Red Miniature from another breeder from B.C. BOTH dogs are lovely, BUT my Glow girl has been so much healthier than my other dog, she has an iron constitution. She is intelligent, and was well socialized. Glow is very selective as to who can have one of their dogs - I felt like I was being vetted for a human baby! I am glad that they are dedicated to placing dogs in the best home for the dog and owner. Glow co owns dogs so that each dog gets a normal life with best of care. She does not keep all the dogs in her home. My pup was actually born in Ottawa, and the Dam's owner sent me photos of my pup from day ONE ! I was also given photos of all the litter and videos to see them playing. I had a kennel delivered to the house so that the mother and pup could spend time in it together and it got her mother's smell on it so that when she was flown to me it would help her not be so anxious!
> I have had a lot of support too from the breeder since getting my pup, and she even helps me with issues around the first poodle I had (the breeder I got her from is no longer breeding, and was not very helpful).
> 
> 
> ...


Your girls are beautiful! Misha's breeder also breeds reds and has two imported sires from Europe. Her reds are also on the smaller side... probably because of the sires. But she has championed them in AKC without difficulty I think. Not the sires... as they have full tails and AKC makes that very tough. But their daughters have done well in the show ring.


----------



## Foramini (Mar 7, 2016)

Raindrops said:


> Your girls are beautiful! Misha's breeder also breeds reds and has two imported sires from Europe. Her reds are also on the smaller side... probably because of the sires. But she has championed them in AKC without difficulty I think. Not the sires... as they have full tails and AKC makes that very tough. But their daughters have done well in the show ring.


Here in Canada they have banned tail docking - in fact my understanding is that if a breeder gets caught with pups that are docked they can have all their dogs seized and charges would be laid for animal cruelty. This makes it very difficult for Canadian Dogs to show in the U.S. or be sold to American buyers.
I am in search of Sires for my girls, they have had DNA and initial eye exams, but both have to wait until after 24 months for Hip X-rays. I will ONLY breed if they are clear of every possible issue. Where I am there are so few Miniature Poodles - and NO Reds at all except ones that are NOT Health or Genetic Diversity tested - I will probably need to go Artificial Insemination - but everything is hard with this Covid19 pandemic. Pray we find a cure for it SOON- so sad to see all the news of illness and death. Poodles are my antidote to saddness.


----------



## jphil77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Foramini said:


> Hi. I have a Red Miniature from Glow Poodles. She turned a year this June. I also have a Red Miniature from another breeder from B.C. BOTH dogs are lovely, BUT my Glow girl has been so much healthier than my other dog, she has an iron constitution. She is intelligent, and was well socialized. Glow is very selective as to who can have one of their dogs - I felt like I was being vetted for a human baby! I am glad that they are dedicated to placing dogs in the best home for the dog and owner. Glow co owns dogs so that each dog gets a normal life with best of care. She does not keep all the dogs in her home. My pup was actually born in Ottawa, and the Dam's owner sent me photos of my pup from day ONE ! I was also given photos of all the litter and videos to see them playing. I had a kennel delivered to the house so that the mother and pup could spend time in it together and it got her mother's smell on it so that when she was flown to me it would help her not be so anxious!
> I have had a lot of support too from the breeder since getting my pup, and she even helps me with issues around the first poodle I had (the breeder I got her from is no longer breeding, and was not very helpful).


This is the kind of information i was hoping to find when i joined the site!! Thank you so much for sharing. Thats really cool to know. Glow was already looking like a really great choice and now im super glad to see it confirmed!!! On going access to the breeder and their knowledge is super important to me as its all a bit new to us. 



Foramini said:


> I also think Leeanns Poodles from Prince Edward Island is a very good breeder


I actually saw this name while i was researching. I never really thought about flying the puppy due to the whole Covid situation and all so i was pretty much limiting myself to breeders i could potentially drive to! But maybe i shouldnt.


----------



## poodlesto (Dec 13, 2020)

Did you end up finding a breeder that you liked?


----------



## Foramini (Mar 7, 2016)

jphil77 said:


> I’ve been researching a lot and talking to some breeders around the Ottawa region for a miniature poodle.. But when it comes to actually finalize I get over nervous and feel like I need to go back and do more research. This will be our first dog and we’re as excited as we are nervous.
> 
> So I’m writing here in the hopes that maybe some of you have experience with the breeders mentioned above either directly or indirectly. From my research they both seem like great responsible breeders but any sort of first or second hand experience would be super valuable to hear.
> 
> As this will be my first dog I’m also curious about whether I’m paying the right amount. Is 2500-3000CAD the normal range for miniatures? I don’t mind paying a high price for the right healthy dog from a responsible breeder. But I have no reference point to know if something is considered low mid or high. At what point is it too cheap I should be avoiding it or at what point is it too expensive that maybe I’m being ripped off due to my lack of knowledge of a price range? Please don’t feel like I’m shopping for a good deal. I’m really not. Im just looking for a baseline to understand what to expect.


December 13 2020
I have noticed that due to Covid Puppy Demand the prices have gone up - some breeders - but NOT all are doing this. PoodlesGlow is the breeder I got my youngest Red Miniature Poodle From - it was a long wait for me because I was looking for Show Quality - Solid Red - Genetic Diversity - ALL available Health Testing. PoodlesGlow -Gloria Koolsbergen did all this an so much more. Leeanne's Poodles in Prince Edward Island and PoodlesGlow Poodles are both amazing breeders. I am so grateful to them both for their dedication to Breeding the Healthiest Happiest Miniature Poodles.
It took me about 3 years to get my dream dog. 
The price you pay will be dependant on what you are looking for in your dog, what you intend to do with your dog? A Show Quality dog with breeding rights probably will cost more than a Pet Quality dog with spay/neuter contract. Every Dog deserves to be a PET, but some dogs are so amazing that it is imperative that they be kept in the breeding pool! Best wishes in your search.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

jphil77 said:


> But I’m forcing myself to be slow and patient with this process.


Bless you for being patient! I do not have Canadian breeders on my list of recommended breeders (Canada is much too far away!), but you have been given some great resources for finding a really nice poodle.


----------



## Foramini (Mar 7, 2016)

Raindrops said:


> Ok I have had some time to look through the websites and will give my impressions.
> 
> Glow seems like a top quality breeder. When I look at their pedigree I see lots of dogs from very high quality breeders. They seem to put a lot of effort into raising well socialized puppies. They do have a lot of dogs listed, but it seems many of these don't live with them and are co-owned or fostered. So the number they care for seems manageable. It I seems that many of their dogs are trained in agility which is cool. I do see two things of minor concern, but I would not say they are red flags.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foramini (Mar 7, 2016)

poodlesto said:


> Did you end up finding a breeder that you liked?


I Am still searching for Miniature Red Sires. Everything is stalled due to Covid, but I am now looking ahead as the Vaccine will be rolling out soon. If you know of any Fully Health Tested Red Miniature Breeders that would be willing to consider doing Breeding by artificial insemination or natural if they are close by, please let me know. Love this site!
Foramini Miniature Red Poodles Alberta Canada


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Most breeders that would be considered quality, conscientious breeders as it sounds like you're looking for, won't allow their sires or dams to be bred out except to someone already established in showing or performance, handling, the things that demonstrate that their reputation will be upheld.
It sounds like that's the kind of breeder that you hope to be.
In your early posts you'd mentioned that you were thinking of pursuing some of that. Have you been able to move ahead with those plans?
If this will be your first breeding, it's generally suggested to find a breeder/mentor so a working relationship can be built.

ETA I read thru your posts in this thread. It sounds like you have good communication with your second girls breeder. Are they able to advise you?


----------



## Foramini (Mar 7, 2016)

Rose n Poos said:


> Most breeders that would be considered quality, conscientious breeders as it sounds like you're looking for, won't allow their sires or dams to be bred out except to someone already established in showing or performance, handling, the things that demonstrate that their reputation will be upheld.
> It sounds like that's the kind of breeder that you hope to be.
> In your early posts you'd mentioned that you were thinking of pursuing some of that. Have you been able to move ahead with those plans?
> If this will be your first breeding, it's generally suggested to find a breeder/mentor so a working relationship can be built.
> ...


thank you for your note. I have taken handling classes with both my dogs and the person that leads this is also a Standard Poodle Breeder, and she also does my grooming for competition. The breeder for my second dog is across the country from me, but we have contact often. She is supportive of my plans. Due to Covid all my showing came to a halt, and I have had to take up doing my own grooming. I took quite a few on line courses on Grooming Poodles and more showing, and I continue to work with my dogs. Dna testing was done on both dogs, and Cerf Eye Tests, but we are stuck in limbo for Hip/Elbow/Knee Xrays - and Second Eye exams - all due to covid. I will not breed until I have all the possible health testing done. I hope to have Championship on the oldest dog and will continue working on Both in Conformation.The younger dog is not 24 months until next summer. I am working on some agility and obedience at home, but feel they both have aptitude for this - we will be getting into this as soon as it is safe to go to classes again. I am in conversation with several friends that breed Miniature and or Standard Poodles. The photo of my oldest dog getting her first ribbon - even with a terrible tail! (that was my home grooming before I took a course) 









And my younger dog getting her first Ribbons


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank for understanding and offering all that you've been doing to make your dream happen. You're doing all the things that I hope people look for in a breeder. It's wonderful that you have this support. 

Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

What a gorgeous red she is! Both of them!


----------



## Dina45 (Jan 2, 2022)

I had an awful experience with Poodles Glow and wanted to share it in this old thread in case it might help anyone in the future. This breeder did not follow the contract we made. She gave the puppy she promised me to someone else. I tried to reason with her in a calm manner and explain we have a contract, but she was very argumentative, accusative and did not want to listen. She even hung up on me. Eventually, she realized she made a mistake but her attitude was still aggressively defensive. Mistakes can happen in life, but her attitude towards the whole situation and her rudeness was so unprofessional and unacceptable. *I wouldn't go near this breeder if she was the last poodle breeder on earth* and I've been dreaming of getting one for the past 15 years. She seems to treat dogs well, but humans not so much.


----------

